# IBM wants to track you in transit



## Tom Polono (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www-07.ibm.com/innovation/my/exhibit/documents/pdf/2_The_Case_For_Smarter_Transportation.pdf
Acording this paper IBM Computers will profile you even before you get to the air/bus/train gate

"
Using advanced analytics implemented and supported by
IBM, the agency initiated a program to integrate advance
passenger information, biometrics and data sharing between
stakeholders including airlines, immigration, police and
customs. The strategy, known as Advanced Passenger
Processing, makes it possible for the agency to move their
border controls as far as possible from their national frontier
by checking visitors in advance of their arrival at the border.
It works like this: A near real-time risk assessment is
performed while the traveler is in transit, by comparing
information from travel documents and carrier reservation
systems to the latest watch lists looking for a match. This
enhances security and speeds up processing for the vast
majority of visitors and citizens. The assessment identifies
matches with a high degree of accuracy. Matches are passed
on for human validation to determine whether a match
should be regarded as a genuine risk and thus become a “hit”
and potential “alert.” Alerts are passed on to the appropriate
border control agency for action. The goal is to clear low
risk passengers as early as possible in the travel process, so
that the agency can focus their attention on those that
generate a hit."


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 13, 2013)

so i bet it would suck to be an anarchist on one of those flights...


----------



## Benny (Mar 14, 2013)

In the 1930's IBM leased the Hollerith tabulating machines to the Nazis to send Jews to the death camps more efficiently.

CBS news article:http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-511_162-504730.html

I really hope history is not repeating itself in some way.


----------

